
Android app let's you estimate your toilet paper stock - FabioFabiolous
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toiletpapercalculator&pcampaignid=pcampaignidMKT-Other-global-all-co-prtnr-py-PartBadge-Mar2515-1
======
visarga
lets not write like this

